# Rolled hem and sewing machine



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I need to get a new sewing machine. Mine was mother's and is just worn out. I need to do rolled hems and sides to scarves. Is this in particular by using an attachment or is it a singular machine?
And thanks, I will check later as big family dinner on the unamed as yet small farm.


----------



## sunshinemama91 (May 5, 2020)

If I'm not mistaken on what a rolled hem is, all you need is a iron and a singular sewing machine  I *think* I've done a few on like pj pants for the kids. I might be thinking of something completely different. I have a Juki and I love it, high recommendation from me!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Mine has an attachment for that.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks, I will look for a machine with attachment. My old fingers are not well from doing the tiny hemming. I plan to make a lot of these particular scarves with very thin material. Takes too much time by hand to make selling these profitable.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

They make it look so easy...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. It is after the learning curve.


----------

